
The Pixel 4a Is New and Interesting, Once You Open It - bochoh
https://www.ifixit.com/News/43537/the-pixel-4a-is-actually-new-and-interesting-once-you-open-it
======
davidthewatson
I upgraded to the 4a on Fi with the pre-order. The interesting part is that
the tear-down doesn't go into the audio design, or perhaps I missed it. The
pixel 4a is by far the loudest phone I've owned from the G1 on - I run calls
with the volume turned most of the way down, most of the time, whether on
speaker or not. I can't quite figure out how they generated that much volume
from such a small enclosure, but it's a revelation for someone with hearing
damage and mirrors the near-perfect execution of the rest of the
hardware/software stack, like bluetooth, wifi, and the display. I can read
smaller text on a smaller screen than I could with my previous pixels. The
design team really deserves all the kudos they receive. I'm happy Google took
the extra time to nail it.

